# Closed Thread



## Fire Bug (Mar 19, 2009)

Mr. Webmaster,
 Thank You for your reply, but I was under the assumption that the tread was clsoed long before today by Shane,The Moderator.
 I don't know why you had to reopen it. Was it only to Bash Me?
 The only thing I will agree with you on is the people that own Tall Pines Stove and Fireplaces can't be beat.
 As far as what you have sold in the past to your customers is your business, not mine. I don't have a slight metal exspansion problem when the unit is heating up or cooling down, my Jotul Stove does this all the time and I have no problem with it. But when the noise starts to resemble the sound of a shot gun being fired, than I do have a problem with it, along with peeling paint, leaky gas valves, cracked ceramic fireboxes, damaged fronts, etc.
 Jotul had a problem with the Firelight 600 Stove, I beefed, the problem was corrected in a very prompt, professional manner. They are truly a good company that takes care of thieir customers. I haven't had a problem since with Tall Pines or the Jotul Stove.
 If I could find a Jotul Insert that would match our home decor and same size, I would I would eat the $3,100.00 I paid for this FB Grand and trash it for a Jotul Insert. No, I am lying, I definitely would not eat the $3,100.00 but I would Trash the Heat & Glow FB Grand.
 I don't believe it is right for a company to produce a product that a consumer is having problems with and stick the customer with it and I even think less of a dealer that condones these practices of the manufacture.
 Maybe I am old fashioned, but I pay top dollar for an item and I expect that item to perform the way it was designed to. I do not buy floor models or "Seconds or Irregualrs" for this reason.
 If the manufacturer makes sub standard product, they should answer for it.
 Yes, I will continue to complain, but I will also praise the companies out there that deserve it, and H & G, is definitely not one of them.
 We are in a recession, hopefully as you know, and only the good companies will survive.

Thanks for your comments,
John

 I believe Tall Pines knows something you don't about Heat & Glow.


----------

